# Silver Screens



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I want to buy an insulated cab window cover for our IH Tio, (Fiat Ducato conversion) I see from " Silver Screens" website they have different types available. Any advise on most versatile? .
We were Camping in some pretty cold weather in November (-6 in Peak District) and were conscious of heat losss through windscreen>

Brendan & Jeni


----------



## 88844 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brendan try http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-10073.html


----------



## brendan (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks Percy , thats most helpful. I have contacted Silver screens who are posting info pack. I have much better idea of options now,
regards
Brendan


----------



## putties (May 18, 2005)

Brendan
We purchased a screen from Silver screens in December and went to france over the xmas. The weater was well in the minus's and i was suprised how warm the glass screen was. We purchased the velcro front an are more than happy with the purchase

Putties


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I like the idea of the velcro front panel which can be rolled down during the daytime to allow a little more light into the cab area, I think that only silverscreens do this.

Regards M&D


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

We had Taylor Made, .. they also have the front velcro roll down bit.. 
Slightly cheaper than Silverscreens , IMO no difference in quality.


----------



## 96740 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Insulation Screens*

If you want to try Taylor-made I hope you are very patient , I've been trying to get a screen from them since October and am still waiting. Despite my phoning them every week , and they re taking all the order details again every time , and then promising to call me back which they never did, I then got some excuse about the woman who sews them being too busy as she had to make beefburgers.
They are unable to give a date when they can supply , and often do not even know what they have in stock so you wait while he searches the garage for one. 
I gave up .
I have ordered from a German firm , "Van Comfort" very efficient so far , I'll post a report on the screen when it arrives . 
SIlver Screens requested I measure the van , and send photos and they would then try and make a pattern. 
I also spoke to a very very helpful lady at Cover Systems who will make for any van , and measure you if you drive up .


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> I then got some excuse about the woman who sews them being too busy as she had to make beefburgers.


Perhaps they need to change their name to McTaylormade then :wink:

pete.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Same experience as Jim... plus Taylormade delivered on the day I specified... full marks for product and service.

I guess it helps if you have a popular base vehicle...


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Just received brochures from Silverscreens and Taylormade. SS are £119.00 and TM £75.50 for 2005 Boxer, with front velcro fastening.

Seems quite a difference in price to me!

Is one better than the other?

Peter


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

IMO they are much the same and with a price difference of £44 I wouldn't hesitate and buy Taylormade. 8)


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

I just bought Silverscreens. V ggod service. Next day delivery and good quality


----------

